# Blank size for drilling on lathe



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Oct 25, 2009)

I’m gluing up some blanks from some strips of oak that came out of my old home. I’m going to round the blanks and drill them on the lathe, holding the blanks with PSI collect chucking system. My question is what is the smallest diameter of blank that you can be realizably sure of success when drilling with a 7 mm bit? (3/4”, 5/8”, or ½”)

Thanks


----------



## mick (Oct 25, 2009)

I drill 1/2" corian on the lathe all the time and there's still plenty of meat for a slimline or even a Euro.


----------



## gketell (Oct 25, 2009)

JayDevin once showed me drilling a 9mm square blank.  I was impressed!!

I and others regularly and easily do 1/2".


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 25, 2009)

SnowLeopard_2001 said:


> I’m gluing up some blanks from some strips of oak that came out of my old home. I’m going to round the blanks and drill them on the lathe, holding the blanks with PSI collect chucking system. My question is what is the smallest diameter of blank that you can be realizably sure of success when drilling with a 7 mm bit? (3/4”, 5/8”, or ½”)
> 
> Thanks


That would depend clearly on your skill and comfort level.

7mm is a pretty small hole, cut some scrap wood down to 1/2" or less square, round them and stick them in a chuck to see how comfortable you are with drilling small tubes.

Making fountain pen parts I turn just about everything down to 1/2" or less before drilling much larger holes than 7mm so it's very doable, just get comfy with it.


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation. I thought that ½” was very possible until I saw the size of the ½” round blank, then I wasn’t so sure. I know that experience is the best teacher, but it is the only teacher that gives the test then teaches the lesson. And since I wasn’t that thrilled about being given the test without being taught the lesson, I decided to draw upon the experience of the Penturners. Thanks again for coming thru.


----------

